# Cryotherapy on butt cheek and anal area



## JesseL (Jan 12, 2014)

So a patient has viral warts on the left butt cheek and has anal warts.  The doctor treated all of them.

Do I bill only 46916 or do I bill 46916-59 for the anal warts AND 17110-51 for the left butt cheek warts?


----------



## knorris67 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi, I don't see anything wrong with your codes however I am not sure that you can use both modifiers together. Modifier -59 should only be used if no other modifier would describe the situation.  According to the CPT documentation must support a different session, different procedure or surgery, different site, organ system, separate incision/excision, separate lesion or separate injury not  ordinarily encountered on the same day by the same individual.  These are so closely related I would append modifier -51 to the lesser procedure (17110 -51).


----------

